# I am so lost and no longer know what to do...



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I know I haven't posted here for a long while... Life has been keeping me busy.. 

Over the last few days, I am completely losing it and no longer know what to do... Those of you on my facebook this will mostly be a repeat for you.. 


3 days ago.. Bailey was very restless at night, and was crying like she was in pain and licking and scratching non stop on her legs and vaginal area, not eating and not drinking, not pooping... Off to the vet I took her in the morning (this was yesterday)..Dr did the usual exam and said it looked like it was maybe a spinal disc inflammation because of some reaction tests she did with her paws and her being hunched over and sitting funny. She said that this can cause a pins and needles feeling which can be annoying and cause the scratching and licking. She sent us off with pain killers and anti inflammatory and sub Q fluids for her. 

About 3 hours later it was only getting worse despite the strong pain killer and upon further inspection it looked like she was licking at her vulva and biting.. Called the vet and back we went (this time I took a video of what she was actually doing) She looked and her vulva was all red, inflamed and irriated (possibly from the biting/licking). She told us to get a urine sample and bring it back, if I brought it back by 6pm they would get the results this morning. I went home, she peed, I got it and brought it back.. When she peed she yelped like she was in pain and the urine was dark (probably from not drinking) so they gave us antibotics and a steroid cream for her vulva and sent us on our way.. I did get her to eat last night (not drink though) and assumed she was starting to feel better...(boy was I way wrong) Last night again she was very restless... at 3:30 this morning she threw up everything she had eaten and then slept peacfully... she was gagging and dry heaving all morning but nothing ever came up... gave her all her medication except the inflammitory cause I was told to stop it if she got sick..So, I called the vet they told me to bring her in again at 9:30 this morning.. (I called at 8 )


She finally had a poo an hour or so before we left, of course it was diarrhea, and has gone a few times since, including at the vet.. all diarrhea. We got to the vet, she wanted to do a blood panel and of course I let her, she said the urine analysis came back with no infection but there were crystals there... there was however A LOT of glucose in her urine which she said was either from diabetes (the more likely one) or from being stressed, but the blood panel would tell us for sure, she also said that it could be pancreatis which, if she is also testing for.. she said she may have always had a low case of it and it could be permanent damage now... also they could both be linked together..Won't get the blood results back until Tuesday because it is a long weekend here. Gave her some sulcrate for her stomach and a bag of Sub Q fluids and needles to give it to her once a day, as well as printed off all her records from the last few days in case we need to go to the emergency vet.

I am literally freaking out, I lost my last dog due to diabetes and never thought in my life it would happen again this soon. Two days and 900$ and still no answers.. Where do I go from here does anyone have any ideas? Dr said to continue pain killers and antibiotics but not the inflammitory.

If any one has any ideas, I'm all open ears... I'm so scared I will end up losing her 

Oh and she is a year and a half and the perfect weight (5.5lbs)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry your baby is suffering. You said they found crystals in her urine? Are you sure it's not a UTI? Not so sure about this vet you're seeing. Why did he send you home to get a urine sample? They are supposed to be able to extract it right there. Vitamin C breaks up crystals & you can get cranberry in a capsule in powder form.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through. I don't have any advice but I'm hoping the vet can get you a definitive answer by Tuesday. I also hope your baby gets some relief of her symptoms over the weekend. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Yikes... I don't have any advice, but I'll be thinking of your and your girl. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm so sorry your baby is suffering. You said they found crystals in her urine? Are you sure it's not a UTI? Not so sure about this vet you're seeing. Why did he send you home to get a urine sample? They are supposed to be able to extract it right there. Vitamin C breaks up crystals & you can get cranberry in a capsule in powder form.


Yes, she said there was a few crystals. I thought they would just extract the urine too and when I asked about it, she said to just go home and get it that would be easier. (this is our family vet that we have been using since I can remember but she is the 2nd vet there.. our regular one was doing surgeries)
She said nothing about vitamin C or cranberry, where would I get this stuff?
She said there was no sign of infection, just crystals, but to continue the antibiotics just in case. Sorry if I'm not making sense, I'm kind of a basket case right now



Zorana1125 said:


> Hi! I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through. I don't have any advice but I'm hoping the vet can get you a definitive answer by Tuesday. I also hope your baby gets some relief of her symptoms over the weekend. Hugs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, I really appreciate it 



thatrandomgirl said:


> Yikes... I don't have any advice, but I'll be thinking of your and your girl. I hope you get some answers soon.


Thank you for your thoughts, I hope we get answers soon too, before my sanity is completely gone


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not have any advise. I will pray for you and your little one. It is so hard when we dont know how to help them!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel so bad for you and her, wish I could help. I would get a second opinion .


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> I do not have any advise. I will pray for you and your little one. It is so hard when we dont know how to help them!


It is very hard, I'm a mess and there is nothing I can do for either one of us right now. So frustrating



Evelyn said:


> I feel so bad for you and her, wish I could help. I would get a second opinion .



Well, the more into the night we get, the more I think we will be seeing the ER at some point this weekend. If not, when we get the results on tuesday and there is no definite answer, I will talk to my parents about getting a second opinion. I'm just worried about spending another grand on that second opinion. Maybe I can try and see our regular vet and see what he thinks


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady had a UTI and I noticed she was doing a lot of licking of her vulva during the time before we figured it out. I hope you can get some answers and that her immediate issues settle down so she can rest.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through I'm sorry I don't have any advice but yes I would suggest you talk to your vet (not the 2nd vet like it sounds you been dealing with) Also please remember to take some time out of your busy day for yourself! Maybe it's jogging or 20min drinking a nice cup of cafe coffee! I know you have a little one to look after but I think maybe if you have the option to get sombody to look after her for an hour or two so you can just have a little time to relax yourself you will be in a bit better state mind and sprite to help your little chi.

I know you are trying your best and your doing a great job! keep at and rem to give yourself a little TLC too ok hun!

Please keep us updated and I hope the vit. c like others suggested helps!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> It is very hard, I'm a mess and there is nothing I can do for either one of us right now. So frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that is the bad part, also, vets are so expensive. They make it hard also, most want the money up front. Like everyone has it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about what you're both going through. I'llbe sending good thoughts your way xox


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that! Crystals can build up and cause painful blockages. Is she being treated for crystals just in case? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

First I want to thank everyone for their kind words and advice, I'd quote you all but it would take forever, thank you also for your thoughts and prayers



KrystalLeigh said:


> So sorry to hear that! Crystals can build up and cause painful blockages. Is she being treated for crystals just in case?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No, she isn't... I'm trying so hard to get her to eat but she is refusing way harder than I knew she could. They said we may have to force feed her canned food and they gave us some (yay bi-product prescription food). I'm just praying she gets better and no ER vet visit is needed... She won't even eat chicken (her favorite food) I'm so stressed right now, im crying and it's hard to breathe


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for you! I really can imagine what you are going through! I, too would be a basket case! I don't handle pet illnesses and emergencies very well. I panic.

What about a holistic vet? 

When our cat had a UTI she licked all the time and had blood in her urine. The vet gave me pills to give her. Yeah, right. Did you ever try to give pills to a cat? She wanted no part of it, even using pill pockets! So I called and told them it wasn't going to work and what should I do! "Oh" she said, "we can give her a series of 2 shots." well, why couldn't they tell me that in the beginning? Do you think there is a shot they could give Herod it is a UTI? It worked fast!

Sending well wishes and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry. If I were you I would take her to the ER. It sounds like you really should get a second opinion. She is suffering, from what you described, and it seems like your vet isn't treating until the test results back. 

I hope you get answers soon. What a horrible situation. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> So sorry for you! I really can imagine what you are going through! I, too would be a basket case! I don't handle pet illnesses and emergencies very well. I panic.
> 
> What about a holistic vet?
> 
> ...


We don't have a holistic vet ANY WHERE near us  unfortunately or I would 
totally be all over that.


pupluv168 said:


> I am so sorry. If I were you I would take her to the ER. It sounds like you really should get a second opinion. She is suffering, from what you described, and it seems like your vet isn't treating until the test results back.
> 
> I hope you get answers soon. What a horrible situation. Hugs!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashley  

We did get her to drink on her own and she is pooping lots but, I noticed now when she goes outside she wags her tail and her ears go up and alert, so I am only hoping that she may be on her way back to recovery, maybe the antibiotics are helping after all since they said it would take about 24 hrs to start helping and it has been approximately that. I will monitor her closely tomorrow and see if she is getting any better as well as get some food into her later tonight, if no improvement by tomorrow.. I will be taking her in I think


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Is she spayed? Any discharge or smell from her girl parts?


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Huly said:


> Is she spayed? Any discharge or smell from her girl parts?


She is spayed and no real foul smell from her girl parts, just her bum cause of the runny poos


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry the little one is not feeling good. You can get cranberry capsules anywhere vitamins are sold. Drug store, grocery store, health food store, etc. I always have them in the house. Hope she starts feeling better.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am wondering if she has an UTI or girl infection


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so worried she is going to die.. is this an irrational fear?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMum said:


> I'm so worried she is going to die.. is this an irrational fear?


Maybe irrational but also understandable. 

Is she eating? Drinking? Pooping? Peeing? If so, then she is probably going to be just fine. Sounds like she has a urinary tract infection. She has antibiotics in her system. I think she will be OK. Try and relax if you can? We are all here for you.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Maybe irrational but also understandable.
> 
> Is she eating? Drinking? Pooping? Peeing? If so, then she is probably going to be just fine. Sounds like she has a urinary tract infection. She has antibiotics in her system. I think she will be OK. Try and relax if you can? We are all here for you.


she is pooping and peeing, we are force feeding her and giving her 75 ml of sub Q fluids a day, although she did drink a bit on her own earlier, not much but a bit and she will lick it off our fingers (water)


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for what you are going through.

And worrying like crazy is totally understandable.

You have spent a great deal of money and no answers.
That just seems very wrong to me.
I am not a huge believer of vets. I know their job is very hard, but they should give people a break, like in your circumstance.

I hope your little one feels better real soon.

Hugs Regina


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Timmysmom said:


> I am so sorry for what you are going through.
> 
> And worrying like crazy is totally understandable.
> 
> ...


Honestly, money is NOT an issue for us (myself and my parents) I have put it on my credit cards and come bill time if I can't pay it off solo, they will help and I will pay them back. If she needs to go to the emerg there will be NO hesitation. I just brought it up to let people understand the extent I am going to try and get her healthy. We ALMOST got pet insurance the week we got her, BIG mistake there. The next dog I get (if i ever decide i can do this again) I will be getting them insurance the day I pick them up  I'm not doing this again. We have been with my vet for so long, if we couldn't pay in full, they would do payment plans or let us pay next week, they are good like that. I am just so fearful she will only get worse overnight I do not want to sleep. So I am sitting here with a raging headache trying to keep myself busy. My parents actually have her in their room tonight to try and give me a break. How am I supposed to take a break from worrying?  In my ideal life, she will wake up in the morning with a hearty appetite and wanting lots of water, but realistically, I do not see that happening 

Thank you for your words and your thoughts I really appreciate them and need them right now, hugs back


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

You must be beside yourself. Saying little prayers for both of you xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> You must be beside yourself. Saying little prayers for both of you xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you so much


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I have no experience with this so I cannot offer advice. I will keep you both in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Crystals form from having a UTI for awhile. They are painful. Vets aren't trained in using vitamins. They're taught to use traditional meds. Midgie just got over a serious UTI caused from antibiotics & because it went un-noticed for a month or so, crystals formed. Through lots and lots of research, I found that Vitamin C breaks up the crystals. I was giving her 1/8-1/4 of a vitamin c in conjunction with cranberry powder (1/2 capsule twice a day). A good live culture probiotic inbetween the antibiotics you're giving will help too.

I can't beleive how many of us don't realize that precautions & prevention methods should be taken whenever we put our babies on antibiotics. Vets won't tell us these things, cause they simply don't know. I know now & will use Vit C and cranberry powder as a regular regimen from now on. 

It's important that your chi drinks plenty of water to flush her system out. It was easy for me to give me chi plenty of water since I feed raw. I just put the meat in water & she lapped it up.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I use glass desert bowls to feed her, so I filled the bowl 1/4 full with water. I also have fresh water available at all times.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Crystals form from having a UTI for awhile. They are painful. Vets aren't trained in using vitamins. They're taught to use traditional meds. Midgie just got over a serious UTI caused from antibiotics & because it went un-noticed for a month or so, crystals formed. Through lots and lots of research, I found that Vitamin C breaks up the crystals. I was giving her 1/8-1/4 of a vitamin c in conjunction with cranberry powder (1/2 capsule twice a day). A good live culture probiotic inbetween the antibiotics you're giving will help too.
> 
> I can't beleive how many of us don't realize that precautions & prevention methods should be taken whenever we put our babies on antibiotics. Vets won't tell us these things, cause they simply don't know. I know now & will use Vit C and cranberry powder as a regular regimen from now on.
> 
> It's important that your chi drinks plenty of water to flush her system out. It was easy for me to give me chi plenty of water since I feed raw. I just put the meat in water & she lapped it up.


Thank you so much for this information. I will see what I can find today!


woodard2009 said:


> I use glass desert bowls to feed her, so I filled the bowl 1/4 full with water. I also have fresh water available at all times.



Well, I don't want to talk too soon, but I believe she may be on the mend. I didn't go to sleep until well after 4am cause I was worried and at 9:30 my mom brought her to me to show me she was eating a few kernels of food... Took her downstairs to give her the sulcrate and she lapped up a fair bit of water . I will see in a bit to see if I can get her to eat a full meal (she HATES the gastro food the vet gave us) I may try her usual innova we'll see.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad to hear things are slowly looking up!! Keep us posted! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Glad to hear things are slowly looking up!! Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, she is way more alert today and way more fighting when giving medication but she still won't eat, she turns her head away. But, I will give it awhile and try again, may boil some chicken and try that (tried rice already, she won't eat that)


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Please keep us updated. I've been thinking about the poor little thing all day x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Please keep us updated. I've been thinking about the poor little thing all day x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I definitely will keep you all updated. The preliminary (spelling?) blood results came back, still waiting for the final word and the detailed report (will get that on Tuesday) but so far, everything looks good. She is still acting pretty sick and runny poos though. We gave her more Sub Q fluids a bit ago and will continue to do so daily


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Another update:

We got her to eat a few treats just a bit ago, vet said to try and get ANYTHING into her even if it was just treats for now, so she had a few pieces of her favorite cheese cookies. Hopefully another drink of water will be next (none since this AM, had sub q fluids though) I will be trying boiled chicken in a little bit as well. She is growing and barking at the cat again though (kitty tried to get on our lap too)...Normally I wouldn't allow this but ANY sign of recovery is a relief 

Here is a picture I just took you can see how miserable she is  Bless her


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aaaww! Poor thing! At least she is showing signs, evev if they are small, if improvement!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Update again:

She was acting hungry, so, I tried some of the gastro canned food the vet wanted us to give her.. and she ate probably 3 tablespoons worth  Still not drinking but that may be cause of the Sub Q fluids earlier  Momma and Bailey are both feeling better right now  Lets hope it continues


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed and sending good thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

kellyb said:


> Fingers crossed and sending good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks from me and Bailey, she sends kisses to all of you guys


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Bless her little heart. hugs


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing well over the weekend, hopefully Tuesday you will get good results, its the pits you have to wait so long, I remember when my kids were small, they always seemed to fall ill at Easter, Christmas, long weekends etc, anytime that doctors were not easily available, never on a normal weekday!

You are doing great with her, she's a lucky little dog to have such good care


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Aquarius said:


> Glad to hear that she is doing well over the weekend, hopefully Tuesday you will get good results, its the pits you have to wait so long, I remember when my kids were small, they always seemed to fall ill at Easter, Christmas, long weekends etc, anytime that doctors were not easily available, never on a normal weekday!
> 
> You are doing great with her, she's a lucky little dog to have such good care


Thank you Jane! It does suck that we have to wait so long due to the long weekend. 

She is still eating this AM and drank a little bit but overall, she is only drinking the one time a day and not very much - so not enough. Another day of Sub Q fluids for her. I am thinking if all the blood comes back okay they will do x-rays. That is what her notes say anyways. Guess we will see in a few days


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

When this is all over and done with you need to do something nice for yourself, have a little break, anything, your poor nerves must be shot x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> When this is all over and done with you need to do something nice for yourself, have a little break, anything, your poor nerves must be shot x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh believe me, they are. Hopefully I get some answers on Tuesday..If not there will be more testing..I see $$$$ already lol


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been meaning to update this thread one last time but life kept getting in the way


Bailey is 100% back to normal and all her blood work came back - everything is perfect, so no diabetes or pancreaitis. I was soo relieved 

Bailey sends her love and we both thank you for your thoughts and prayers during this time


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

So happy for you and so relieved Bailey back to normal again.
Hugs


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

that's great to hear! ...so did you ever get an answer to as what was really wrong? Just curious...


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

No definite answer no, I honestly believe it was a UTI though considering it cleared up with the antibiotics and there were crystals


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

BaileysMum said:


> No definite answer no, I honestly believe it was a UTI though considering it cleared up with the antibiotics and there were crystals


hmm yea that does make sense with the crystals and not eating to prevent having to go potty. 

I would suggest you take some time to re-elevate your vet options sounds like you spent a lot of money only for them to not figure out the problem. I think if I got it correctly you really didn't get to see your preferred vet but the other "#2" person. Perhaps you should find a better vet. I would be concerned that maybe it might come back or maybe a different type of food would help prevent the issue idk. I know having your pet back to full healthy must be wonderful but idk I still would be concerned about the level of expertise from the vet based on this event alone or maybe thats just me


----------

